# Stadium Acoustics



## Drogba (Apr 22, 2006)

*ACOUSTICS at Stadiums and Sport facilities*


*ACOUSTICS*​
We have discussed everything about stadiums seating,facilities,roofs and so on.We haven't said anything about acoustics yet.Which stadiums make fans sound more impressive and which stadiums destroy this feeling?Which stadiums' acoustics are planned even better than concerts hall and which stadiums suck at acoustics?

I am very curious to listen to your views guys.I would also appreciate it al lot if you could post diagrams or else showing what you mean as far as acoustics are concerned.


----------



## **** *** (Apr 30, 2006)

come on rangers fans,say something rubbish


----------



## Wader (May 1, 2006)

Well before we continue, can we all just agree that the Little La Luz in Ashburton Grove has the best acoustics in all the world ever. It will stop these lump nuts spitting their dummies out for the next few days and boring the shit out of us.

This place has superb acoustics, by the way. Take a read. 

http://www.bridgewater-hall.co.uk/



> Its intricate shape is a vital ingredient in the acoustic perfection of the space and every concrete slab is subtly twisted to diffuse sound effectively in the upper parts of the hall. Too wide and substantial to be self-supporting, it is held in place by the bottom layer; a tensioning system of struts and tie-rods hanging into the auditorium like some inverted suspension bridge. Despite its visual impact, this inner steelwork is acoustically 'invisible' and has no influence on the quality of the sound.
> 
> Above the concrete ceiling, a huge acoustic void houses technical systems and winches for lowering the chandeliers. Higher still is the third, outer layer; a light steel framework supporting acoustic panels covered externally with thin sheets of reflective, highgrade stainless steel - relatively new as a roofing material, but lighter and infinitely more durable than lead, its traditional equivalent. The soffits are gently illuminated at night, creating the illusion that the roof hovers, magically weightless, above the building.
> 
> To ensure that the Hall's carefully designed acoustic remains cocooned from all outside noise and vibration, the entire structure floats free of the ground on almost three hundred, earthquake proof isolation bearings. These sets of mighty steel springs ensure that there is no rigid connection between the 22,500 ton building and its foundations. In the Hall's undercroft, a forest of foundation columns, each capped with a cluster of spring units, create a mysterious silent world as compelling and dramatic as any of The Bridgewater Hall's more public spaces.


Even the material of the seats was chosen with the acoustics in mind.


----------



## Brent H. (Feb 7, 2006)

**** *** said:


> come on rangers fans,say something rubbish


Come on, the thread has already been derailed by the 2nd post!

Steeper grandstands make more noise since the fans are all closer to the playing field. A roof or dome helps as well since it holds noise in and directs it towards the field. Seattle's Qwest Field was designed with increasing noise as a priority, the roof and stands are positioned so the noise is directed at the field, also the funny looking section at the end of the field has bleacher seats and cheaper tickets than other lower deck seats (you are stuck out in the rain) is kind of like a drum and increases the noise of the fans in that section. 










Stadiums like Michigan stadium are big, but the giant open air bowl configuration dissipates noise. Also large 20,000 seater basketball arenas like the Dean Smith Center (AKA Dean Dome) arent known for being all that loud, supposedly a flat roof is better than a dome at directing the sound towards the court.


----------



## Drogba (Apr 22, 2006)

Yes but is it kind of a sport facility?It seems to be just a concert hall.


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

Who needs acoustics with your big mouth? Thanks for wrecking the other thread with your immaturity. I strongly suspect your only association with Greece is sneaking across the northwestern border looking for work. You still bow to the picture of King Zog? Jerk.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

in terms of acoustics, what is the loudest stadium you have been to?

Also, what qualities make a stadium loud, other than the fans?

For me, its Lane Stadium at Virginia Tech
Capacity 66,000





























its little, but it packs a punch


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

IMO
close and steep stands
roof should "look" to the pitch and roof material (metal)


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

this is VERY acoustic stadium, the roof directs the sound to the pitch


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Husky Stadium is supposed to be the loudest College football stadium, I think they have reached 127 decibles (when they have something to cheer about anyway). Construction can also make a big difference, steel stadiums will be louder than a similar concrete stadium. Anything with steep stand, oddly angled portions and/or low angled roofs should reflect and retain sound pretty well. As far as college facilities go Husky, Autzen, Tiger Stadium, Ohio Stadium, and the Swamp are supposed to be the loudest from what I hear (and as far as games on TV go)

The Metrodome is far and away the loudest that I have been to (and been to on more than a few occasions). Clearing 120 decibels seems to happen quite a bit when the Vikings are doing well, during the '87 World Series got up to 125 for baseball! The low (about 180 feet above the field) acoustically insulated dome, and large portion of retractable seats on one side and fairly steep bowl certainly help us in the noise department.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

I always hear about the acoustics at Qwest. 

"in terms of acoustics, what is the loudest stadium you have been to?"

We already have a thread for college football stadiums of that, and you replied to it several times. You don't really have to start a whole new thread...


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Landsdowne Road, Dublin. The old one. I think this stadium held some sort of record for the largest human generated noise in Europe for a fairly long time, or something like that. At the right time, it could be exceptionally loud, especially at rugby matches. Despite Croke Park being nearly 35,000 spectators larger, it hasn't quite generated the noise in old Lansdowne Road.

I'm not really sure what made Lansdowne Road so loud and special. I guess the fact that the crowd could be less than two metres from the pitch in some places, the two open terraces at either end, the fact that the fans nearest to the pitch the whole way around the stadium were all standing (for rugby at least) and the fact that the whole stadium had been crammed into a site that wasn't suitable for a sport played on a rectangular field all added to it. A truely loud stadium filled with truely passionate fans, especially in the late-90s!


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Acoustics in a stadium is really so relative. If you're playing before an audience of deaf mutes, then...hno: If you're playing before an audience of hysterical drama queens, then, of course, you'd get the highest decibels. It also depends on the roof/canopy situation, the material they're made of, and the prevailing winds that day.

I think the Birds Nest will be somewhat loud. But the Chinese are not really very vocal people, so you wouldn't get the same frenzy as you would in an English or Brazilian soccer game.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

to me i think that the number one structural factor in loud stadiums are stands that go straight up...clearly we Americans dont really like roofs on our stadiums, but we can generate just as much noise. youll find here that some of the loudest places have stands that go up and up


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

A flat roof on a stand keeps the noise in, hense why at any British ground that has a covered kop has a flat roof. Two examples 

Anfield














Windsor (stand to the left)


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

In terms of football / soccer atmosphere I like the effect of a big low roof. 
I was a regular at Highbury back when one of the ends of the ground "the Clock End" had no roof whereas the opposite end "The North Bank" did. Other than that they were pretty much identical.









Guess which end you went into if you wanted to sing songs and make noise. Simple logic really.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

these stadiums are known in the states for being small but looud do to proper construction

lane stadium, virginia tech






autzen stadium, university of oregon






tiger stadium, clemson







enjoy


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

Hampden Park has pretty good acoustics as far as I'm concerned but some people don't think so.
Even the small games with Queens Park vs my team has been alright.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

You should not talk about acoustics or noise in front of these people. They are the ones who can collapse a stadium with their voices. 

PS) Real show begins at 00:23 so be a little patient.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Carrerra
actually BJK fans have been louder
132 decibel
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Dyrug3zTxro


----------

